# Who's Seen This Yet ??



## jakew02 (Jul 5, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1159320

Pretty awesome, this is build 4.5.40 w/ Gingerbreak specifically for AT&T Atrix

I haven't been able to try it out yet due to the fact that i'm at work, but I will as soon as i'm off and let everyone know how it is!


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

How about this 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1159385


----------



## jakew02 (Jul 5, 2011)

or this

stock 4.5.91

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1159950

theres also a new method of rooting using CWM and installing a .zip... might as well start re-writing my guide now :wub:


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

jakew02 said:


> theres also a new method of rooting using CWM and installing a .zip... might as well start re-writing my guide now :wub:


where is the new method dude ..please point me to it.


----------



## jakew02 (Jul 5, 2011)

it's a flashable .zip for the Tenfar's NEW CWM, works pretty awesome on the 4.5.91 build !

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1159572

the OP states he's only tested it on kennethpenn's 4.5.91 Gingerbread ROM

but in about 15 minutes here i will be trying it out on stock 4.5.91


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya jake i unlocked ur guide for u....and i added u on gchat. so accept the request and then once ur done editing it just msg me and ill lock it again


----------

